# Funniest species?



## FLGirl41 (Apr 25, 2013)

I'm interested to hear which species you all consider to be the funniest or most comical. I think redfoots are funny in a sweet sort of way, but for me box turtles really take the cake with their crazy eyes, craning necks, and in-your-face curiosity.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Apr 26, 2013)

I only have a 2 tortoise species to compare. 

My leopard is very calm and relaxed. He knows me well and is content in my hand as I carry him between bath and either enclosure. He pulls head and legs in if anyone else touches him. He is not funny at all. Just peaceful. But I enjoy that about him.

My Russians definitely have some personality. My 3 girls are still new and settling in but my male is something. He reminds me of the small dogs that think they are or act like big dogs lol. He thinks he is a sulcata.  He chases me around the enclosure when I trim overgrowth or pick up poop. He investigates anything I do in his pen. I have seen him climb logs to get to a flower atop a weed. He has knocked down plants to eat certain leaves. He is amusing to watch for sure. 

Of all my turtles, the male Russian is funniest


----------



## thea lester (Apr 26, 2013)

I've heard that N. American Wood Turtles are really precocious... Never even met one but I have heard that.


----------



## AustinASU (Apr 26, 2013)

I've never owned one personally but i'd have to say either the red foots or the Brown Mountains


----------



## GBtortoises (Apr 26, 2013)

_Homo sapien sapien_, in more ways than one.


----------



## tortadise (Apr 26, 2013)

Lol Gary. Tortoise wise I would say baby Foratens or mountains. They are hilarious. Climb on top of everything and then freeze like "i wasnt doing anything" when they see you. Then again most baby torts in general are pretty active and clumsy like.




thea lester said:


> I've heard that N. American Wood Turtles are really precocious... Never even met one but I have heard that.



This is true. They are very precarious. At least mine are.


----------



## mctlong (Apr 26, 2013)

GBtortoises said:


> _Homo sapien sapien_, in more ways than one.



Heehee. Some more than others. 

I'd place Russians on the top of the funniest tort list, followed by the CDTs then sullies. 

I have a Russian escape artist. The first week I put him outside, he completely disappeared from his pen. We spent hours searching for him with no luck. Then my husband went to take a trashbag full of yard clippings out to the trash bin and noticed a hole on the bottom of the bag. The Russian had torn through the bag and burrowed right in, nice and snug among the freshly cut greens. Crazy tortoise.


----------



## Jacqui (Apr 26, 2013)

Mata mata from their looks to how they sound when eating and even to the teamwork to catch the fish or how they move ever so slowly so the fish don't notice them.


----------



## FLGirl41 (Apr 27, 2013)

Thank you all for your answers! I had never really considered the Burmese Mt tortoise as a pet so I will put them on my radar. 

At the local reptile store this morning I bonded with a juvenile sulcata. He kept trying to climb out of his bin and get to me. I sat with him for a few minutes and rubbed his head, but kept reminding myself, "Noooooo sulcatas!"


----------



## rideburton87 (Apr 28, 2013)

My baby sulcata is pretty funny. When I go to spray his enclosure he litterly sprints to his hide box then peaks his head out to watch me n make sure I wont spray him. I had a Eastern Box Turtle that when you would walk into his outdoor enclose bare foot or with sandals on he would chase you're toes around and try to eat them like they were worms.. now that was pretty funny, he was definitely a goof


----------



## Mgridgaway (Apr 29, 2013)

For most people, the "funniest" species will be one they own, or one they've had a lot of experience with.


----------



## terryo (Apr 29, 2013)

I only have Cherry Head's and box turtles to compare, but I have lots of friends with different species of tortoises, and I have to say the box turtles are the most comical. I don't think I have ever gone into my turtle garden without having a laugh or two. They are so filled with curiosity and have such funny little faces. They are always digging for worms or if they see a little buggie thing they chase it.
Here's Izzy in her vivarium digging for a worm. I laughed so hard when I saw her little butt up in the air.




Pi was walking along the side of the garden, and I was watching him. I tried so hard not to make any noise, but he knew I was there and stretched his neck all the way out to see what I was doing or if I had a treat for him. They always make me laugh, no matter how low I feel.


----------



## mctlong (Apr 29, 2013)

Haha! I really hope Izzy got her worm. LOL!


----------



## wellington (Apr 29, 2013)

Those are great pics terryo, made me laugh too. Lovely turts.


----------



## Chinque (Apr 29, 2013)

Definitely Russians!! They're so sweet and funny! I love watching her eat (she misses the first few bites)! They have huuuuuuge personalities in little shells!


----------



## lynnedit (Apr 29, 2013)

Oh, that first one of Izzy is especially hilarious!


I'm with Heather; my male Russian is very funny. Always on the move, climbs and jumps off of everything. He did land up side down in a cement block, fortunately I found him right away and it is now filled with dirt.




Team Gomberg said:


> I only have a 2 tortoise species to compare.
> 
> My leopard is very calm and relaxed. He knows me well and is content in my hand as I carry him between bath and either enclosure. He pulls head and legs in if anyone else touches him. He is not funny at all. Just peaceful. But I enjoy that about him.
> 
> ...



BTW, do you have a thread about your new female Russian tortoises? When did this happen?


----------



## Cutva (Jul 10, 2013)

I have three Russian tortoises that seem to be on a mission to make me laugh! 

Sent from my SCH-I510 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## mainey34 (Jul 10, 2013)

There is nothing funnier then watching your redfoot scratching his butt on anything, or rubbing his shell and watching him dance....so the answer to your question is......Redfoots!


----------



## Team Gomberg (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: RE: Funniest species?*



lynnedit said:


> Oh, that first one of Izzy is especially hilarious!
> 
> 
> I'm with Heather; my male Russian is very funny. Always on the move, climbs and jumps off of everything. He did land up side down in a cement block, fortunately I found him right away and it is now filled with dirt.
> ...






Wow Lynne, I just now saw this lol! You might know by now but just in case...

A month or 2 after getting my male I got the 3 girls from the same source. All 4 had been part of a large group that was being downsized. Lucky for me, I didn't have to quarantine them because of this 

They really are the best, too. I have had them for many months now and things are fantastic! They love their home 

Heather
Sent from my Android TFO app


----------



## lynnedit (Jul 13, 2013)

Oh, Heather, I didn't know your newer 3 females were from the same group as your male! Its great that they have lived together in the past.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Jul 13, 2013)

lynnedit said:


> Oh, Heather, I didn't know your newer 3 females were from the same group as your male! Its great that they have lived together in the past.



YUP  They all have the same backround I believe. Once Petstore purchases surrendered to the CTTC or this particular foster home. Then her Russian total got into the double digits so she passed some off to me


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Jul 14, 2013)

Tend to be extremely prejudiced in favor of Hermann's torts, but, really, they all have their own charms and all are funny in their own ways.


----------



## Tortoise (Aug 4, 2013)

Red foots and Russian so far for me

My Russian males in particular crane their necks upwards so far-- almost exaggerated to look up at you-it always makes me smile.
I think too they are my most observant species and you can't sneak up on them, their little beady eyes always meet your own-so cute!!


----------



## LeopardTortLover (Aug 4, 2013)

I only have one species, one tortoise in fact, and he's a Leopard. He's very calm and relaxed but he never fails to make me laugh when it comes to food. Especially cactus, which he tends to throw on himself which startles him back into his shell. He'll then creep out and start eating again. 

He knows his name (I know this is debatable) and comes over whenever he hears me if he can be bothered. Which always makes me smile. And another thing he'll do which makes me laugh is bully my rabbits! By following them around until they hop out of his reach. 

I can assume other species are more comical than leos because of the calm temperament leos have in comparison to others. But my little fellow makes me laugh all the same.


----------



## tortoise5643 (Aug 4, 2013)

I would say sulcatas. I only have one sulcata but if I am outside even just playing football away from the cage he comes out. If im doing renovations on the cage hews right at my feet, trying to bite them if I'm barefoot, it's very amusing. He is TOO curious.


----------



## Irish (Aug 31, 2013)

Humans are the funniest!


----------



## cdmay (Sep 1, 2013)

I have two entries for funniest species. First would be box turtles and especially the big gulf coast box turtles. The ones we had became super inquisitive and would run around your bare feet in an attempt to eat the big pink 'grubs'.

I would also say that male Hermann's tortoises are in general really funny. They are like spastic wind-up toys when it comes to breeding time and since many are so little, it makes them seem all the more ridiculous.


----------



## Anthony P (Sep 3, 2013)

How about these silly googly eyes.


----------

